# Rufsteigerung Vorposten der Allianz



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,hab mal eine Frage zur Rufsteigerung bei der Fraktion Vorposten der Allianz: muss man um ehrfürchtig bei dieser Fraktion zu werden alle drei Fraktionen(Forscherliga,Valianz und dieser dritten Fraktion,weiss immo nich den Namen)auf ehrfürchtig haben,oder reicht es,wenn ich z.B. Valianz ehrfürchtig bin um mir beim Rüstmeister in Valgarde was zu holen,das ich nur bekomme wenn ich ehrfürchtig beim Vorposten der Allianz bin?


----------



## Ollimua (17. Dezember 2008)

Mhh dazu genau kann ich dir nichts sagen, wie die 3 den hauptruf erhöhen, aber wenn du nur beim Vorposten Ehrfürchtig sein willst, ohne die anderen 3 unbedingt mitzunehmen, musst du in 80er Inis einfach den Wappenrock vom Vorposten tragen, dann erhöht sich quasi der Hauptruf (auf die anderen 3 hab ich dabei bei mir nie geachtet)


----------



## Sturmrufer (17. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Wappenrock ist nicht ganz richtig. Der Ruf beim Vorposten derAllianz erhöht sich wenn man in Instanzen keinen Wappenrock trägt.


----------



## Ollimua (17. Dezember 2008)

Sturmrufer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wappenrock ist nicht ganz richtig. Der Ruf beim Vorposten derAllianz erhöht sich wenn man in Instanzen keinen Wappenrock trägt.


Ja mein ich ja. Sorry. So früh am Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2008)

naja,also ich möchte das Schild haben das man beim Rüstmeister vom Vorpposten der Allianz bekommt wenn man ehrfürchtig bei dieser Fraktion ist.ich bin ehrfürchtig bei der Fraktion Valianz die zum Vorpposten der Allianz gehört.jetzt frage ich mich halt ob ich das Schild bekomme, wenn ich halt "nur" ehrfürchtig bei der Valianz bin und gleichzeitig nur freundlich bei Forscherliga und der dritten Fraktion die zum Vorposten der Allianz gehört...
naja,falls es keiner genau weiss werd ich es heute abend austesten und es hier reinschreiben...


----------



## Airness (17. Dezember 2008)

Für das Schild reicht Ehrfürchtig beim Vorposten. Die anderen 3 Fraktionen dienen dazu den Ruf beim Vorposten mitzupushen.
Wenn du zb. eine Quest bei der Forscherliga abschliesst die 250 Ruf gibt, wandern automatisch 125 Ruf zusätzlich auf das Konto des Vorpostens.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2008)

Airness schrieb:


> Für das Schild reicht Ehrfürchtig beim Vorposten. Die anderen 3 Fraktionen dienen dazu den Ruf beim Vorposten mitzupushen.
> Wenn du zb. eine Quest bei der Forscherliga abschliesst die 250 Ruf gibt, wandern automatisch 125 Ruf zusätzlich auf das Konto des Vorpostens.


oh das wäre ja prima wenn ich das Schild bekomme,aber du meinst in deinem post bestimmt das ehrfürchtig bei Valianz reicht, um ehrfürchtig beim Vorposten der Allianz zu sein...


----------



## Airness (17. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie steh ich jetzt auf der Leitung.
Du willst ein Schild das es vom Rüstmeister des Vorpostens auf Ehrfürchtig gibt?
Hab grade nachgeschaut. Dort gibts nur 2, und für die reicht Respektvoll.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32773


----------



## MatthiasDammes (17. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man Ruf bei den drei Unterfraktionen bekommt gibts es automatisch auch Ruf für den Vorposten, allerdings kann man wenn man einer der Unterfraktionen Ehrfürchtig hat, trotzdem keine Ehrfürchtig Gegenstände des Vorpostens kaufen.

Wie schon richtig gesagt wurde steigert man Vorposten Ruf wenn man in den 80er Inis keinen Wappenrock trägt und das geht eigentlich auch recht flott.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Dezember 2008)

Kleine Anmerkung: Nicht DAS Schild, DEN Schild. Ist in einer Ini nicht ganz unwichtig, ob man dem Boss etwas aus Pappe oder Stahl entgegenhält...


----------



## Thrainan (17. Dezember 2008)

Wie oben schon wer geschrieben hat wandert ein teil des Rufs, der drei bzw. später 4 Fraktionen auf das Konto des Vorpostens. Oben stand gleube ich von 250 in der Unterfraktion kommen 125 (die hälfte) beim Vorposten an.
Damit musst du nicht alle drei Fraktionen auf erfürchtig bringen, aber eine allein reicht auch nicht. 
Stimmt das mit der Hälfte müsstest du in Summe quasie 42.000 Ruf bei den "kleinen Fraktionen" Sammeln. Ob du dabei bei diesen Erfüchtig wirst, wäre dabei ega. Kannst auch alle auf mitte Respektvoll wirst oder so


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2008)

das Problem ist aber ich seh gar kein Ruf bei mir beim Vorposten der Allianz...
der Vorposten der Allianz steht als Sammelbegriff über den drei anderen Fraktionen,wenn ich im wow-Arsenal auf "Ruf" gehe bei meinem Char
bei Valianz bin ich halt ehrfürchtig und bei den beiden anderen neutral...
wann weiss ich denn das ich ehrfürchtig beim Vorposten der Allianz bin?????????


----------



## MatthiasDammes (17. Dezember 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das Problem ist aber ich seh gar kein Ruf bei mir beim Vorposten der Allianz...
> der Vorposten der Allianz steht als Sammelbegriff über den drei anderen Fraktionen,wenn ich im wow-Arsenal auf "Ruf" gehe bei meinem Char
> bei Valianz bin ich halt ehrfürchtig und bei den beiden anderen neutral...
> wann weiss ich denn das ich ehrfürchtig beim Vorposten der Allianz bin?????????



Warum schaust das nicht ingame nach, da siehste auch den Ruf des Vorpostens.
Im Arsenal wird der warum auch immer nicht angezeigt.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2008)

ach so,hab heute nur im Arsenal geschaut weil ich auf der Arbeit bin.dann schau ich mal heut abend online bei meinem Char auf die Rufleiste...
wusste ja nicht dass das Arsenal so schlecht ist


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2008)

Airness schrieb:


> Irgendwie steh ich jetzt auf der Leitung.
> Du willst ein Schild das es vom Rüstmeister des Vorpostens auf Ehrfürchtig gibt?
> Hab grade nachgeschaut. Dort gibts nur 2, und für die reicht Respektvoll.
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32773


ach sorry,hast natürlich recht mit respektvoll.war nur weil ich ehrfürchtig bei der Valianz bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin erst 80 geworden und schau jetzt was es zu holen gibt für mich bei den Fraktionen und hab heute mein Char nur im Arsenal betrachtet...


----------

